

Any Innovative startup ideas ..? - zeusthegreat

Hi, I have a Good experience in Programming and looking for some innovative startup ideas. Please share if you have any,especially mobile related.
======
anujkk
1\. Make native android development easy. Why can't I develop android apps in
language of my choice - python? I don't like java. If you can let me easily
develop cross-platform native mobile app it will be a bonus.

2\. I need a HN recommendation system that uses machine learning algorithms to
learn about my likes/dislikes(upvotes), find other users who have similar
likes and show me a custom list of posts based on that.

3\. Use HN Search API to find all articles/comments submitted on HN for a
particular search keyword (e.g., "machine learning") and present it to me in a
way that let me easily browse the information and sort it on basis of points,
date, relevance etc. In short, if I need to find learning materials on HN for
a given subject, I should be able to do that.

4\. Develop a complete REST API for HN. I don't know any way other than
scrapping to do it.

------
zaroth
Are you kidding? Read almost any article trending on HN and you'll find a
dozen problems worth solving. Ideas are everywhere, just take your pick!

The best suggestion I have for you is get curious. Seriously, think about the
things you do, and how you could make them better. Pick something that YOU are
passionate about, something that would make a difference to you if it existed.

One thing's for certain, startups often die. You can't argue with it, so you
might as well do one thing right; work on something you love.

If you love the pursuit, then you're on the right track.

So you see, no one here can hand you an idea. Only you can find what you are
looking for.

\-- OK, does anyone find it ironic the post is by 'zeusthegreat'?

~~~
dexter_dee
what you said is right but that is the thin line between developer and
entrepreneur. I feel zeusthegreat wish to be just a developer right?

~~~
zaroth
he said startup ideas, didn't he? that means the developer is the
entrepreneur. I mean, is he building something, or is someone telling him what
to build? If it's the former, then the decisions he makes are shaping the
product.

------
kfk
What type of experience do you have and what do you like to do?

I keep trying to start a discussion about how horrible and inefficient the
"small data" handling is (Excel, Power Point and the like) and how to fix it.
But this more often than not ends up in nothing as I see most of the interest
evolves around more consumer and facebook oriented stuff.

My take is that something innovative must emerge to deal with the pain that MS
Office is (especially, again, the data handling part).

~~~
zeusthegreat
I have a Working experience in C++,Java,PHP,Shell Scripts and a little
Objective C (only Mac Dev, no IPhone Dev)

------
dagrz
There are a few people who blog about some great ideas they have. Check out
the one by Bosco Tan at <http://boscotan.tumblr.com/>

~~~
zeusthegreat
thanks for the link, dagrz

------
muellerwolfram
make a site where people can "donate" their (startup)-ideas.

there are a lot of people who are currently building something else, don't
have the time, skills, connections, knowledge, whatever to make every idea
happen. but they probably still want a solution to their problem/idea, so they
are quite happy if someone else builds it. on the other hand, there are people
like you who want to build something but don't have an idea.

make a site that connects the two.

~~~
lewisgodowski
Been wanting to do something like this for quite a while now. Either some sort
of startup idea think tank, or consulting firm, or something. Maybe one day
I'll be able to make it a reality!

------
dexter_dee
How about having a mobile Photo file sharing app with lot of filters which can
be applied to the photos!

~~~
zeusthegreat
Like InstaGram ? Lets go for some new things

~~~
dopp
I think he was being sarcastic.

------
rbn
Whatever idea you pick make sure you are passionate about it because you will
be at it for a long time.

